# VMR HYPER SILVER paint code



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey..so im trying to refinish 2 VMR wheels that have their HYPER Silver finish. Well i called VMR and apparently they are unaware of any such "paintcode or number" for their Wheels, lol

So does anyone have a paint code for their Hyper Silver or perhaps a code similar to their Hyper Silver i can give to my paint guy to atleast get it close.

2 wheels arent getting refinished hence my need for it to match somewhat.

thanks


----------

